# ID this salamander?



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Found this guy in the basement, is this a Eastern Mud Salamander?

http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm459/smilexelectric/405287163_1404278746_0.jpg?t=1244862448

Are they semi aqautic?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks to me like some sort of longtail. Where are you located, state, county, etc?


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Pittsburgh, Pa


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Probably a standard long-tailed salamander unless the sides we cant see are a darker color then it is the Dark-sided long-tailed salamander. Ah simple names cant beat that. Very cool salamander; I used to live north of Pittsburgh just outside Beaver Falls and would find a lot of duskies under our rain spouts when I was a kid but they disapeared as I got older.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

And about the semi-aquatic: They are often found in springs, seepages, stream sides, and cave mouths. During warm rainy weather they venture out onto the forest floor in search of tiny inverts. 

Details stolen from Aubuon N. Am. Reptiles and Amphibians Guide


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

PA HERP IDENTIFICATION


----------



## KevinS (Sep 23, 2008)

It's a long-tailed salamander (_Eurycea l. longicauda_). I did my thesis research on the species and while many field guides will say they're semi-aquatic, it's been my experience that they're fairly terrestrial in WV and KY (I don't have any experience with them in PA). As long as the substrate is damp, they should be fine-no need for any standing water.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've kept them for years on moistened brown paper towels (Do not use regular paper towels). 

Ed


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

it is deffentaly a longtailed salamander. Nice find and coloration.


----------

